# NM cable exposed



## McShan (Feb 4, 2015)

Can NM cable be run exposed in a detached building? We use the 2011 NEC it seems to me that 334.15 would require it to protected from physical damage. It is a wood frames building metal siding, basically a pole barn used as a detached building in a residential area.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 4, 2015)

We allow it in unfinished framed walls, and above/in framed ceiling/roofs. Nailplates as required.


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> We allow it in unfinished framed walls, and above/in framed ceiling/roofs. Nailplates as required.


We don't...


----------



## McShan (Feb 4, 2015)

there are no framed walls just 2X6's bolted to 6X6's so the wire is on the purlin for lack of a better word, I'm thinking its unprotected and and should fall under 334.15 but I'm not sure.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 4, 2015)

Unless 334.15 was changed from 2008-2011, fastening NM to the side of framing, to running boards, or through holes bored in the framing can be considered "protected" from damage.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2015)

IMO, it may be run exposed but it must follow the construction but it must be a building that is associated with a dwelling and not a commercial building-  334.10  The protection from damage is always an authority having jurisdiction call.  In general if you follow the framing they usually allow it around here.


----------

